# just a couple of random pics



## cvalda (Mar 5, 2008)

My four-year old son JoJo, just because I love that outfit... AND he's looking so "grown up" these days, no more "baby" face!






And also Tracy gave my son Deontay this little painted turtle! He calls him "Junior" but I call him Houdini because as I was driving home I looked over and he had disappeared from his container! Had to pull over on the highway to search for him! ROFL!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Very cute picture of JoJo!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 5, 2008)

JoJo is so cute and Kelly I thought you were the one that wasn't crazy about turts. Looks like that might be changing.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL Trust me I'm NOT crazy about turtles, but my teenage son is! He wants to be a herpatologist and specialize in turtles and tortoises! So the turtles are his. Although I have to say, the new little one is awefully cute, though just as spazmatic as the other one!


----------

